# JSP aktualisieren



## MQue (28. Aug 2009)

Morgen,

ich habe mir eine Web- Applikation gemacht, bei welcher man mittels einer JSP Blog- Texte eingeben kann, die in einer Datenbank gespeichert werden.
Diese BlogTexte werden auf einer zweiten JSP angezeigt:


```
<% List<String> list = session.getAttribute("blogList") 
     for(String s : list) {
        ...
        }
%>
```

Das klappt alles ganz gut. 
Jetzt wollte ich implementieren, dass ich einen BlogText- Eintrag löschen kann. Das funktioniert auch, das ich diesen in der Datenbank lösche, dazu klicke ich auf der zweiten JSP einen Button für den jeweiligen Blogtext an, mittels Ajax wird das Controller- Servlet verständigt und der Eintrag aus der Datenbank gelöscht.


----------



## The_S (28. Aug 2009)

Und die Frage war jetzt? Außerdem: Skriptlets sind böse, lieber in Tags auslagern!


----------



## MQue (28. Aug 2009)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Und die Frage war jetzt? Außerdem: Skriptlets sind böse, lieber in Tags auslagern!



Tut mir leid, man sollte nicht während des schreibens eines Threads nicht auch noch telefonieren (bin leider nur begrenzt Multitasking- fähig)

Das mit den Scriptlets weiß ich (EL statt Scriptlets), ist auber nur eine kleinere Seite für den privaten gebrauch, 

Also nachdem der BlogText- Eintrag im ControllerServlet in der Dataenbank gelöscht wurde, wird am Client/Browser mittels Ajax die Callbackmethode aufgerufen, soweit so gut.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie kann ich es veranlassen (von der Callback- Methode oder irgendwie anders), dass meine zweite JSP, welche die BlogTexte anzeigt, neu geladen wird, sodass der gelöschte Eintrag auf dieser Seite nichtmehr aufscheint?

vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## MQue (28. Aug 2009)

Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie ich das realisieren könnte?

lg


----------



## ARadauer (28. Aug 2009)

> neu geladen wird


nicht ajax verwenden? der sinn von ajax ist ja gerade, dass die seite nicht neu geladen wird ;-)
bist du jetzt auf der liste mit den einträgen? dann würd ich über dom manipulation die liste ändern...
willst du zurück auf die seite mit der liste.. tja dann sowas..

```
window.location.href = 'www.deineurl.de';
```
aber dann refreshd der browser ja... da kannst du dir den ajax aufruf sparen und direkt zum servlet gehen, dass dich dann auf die entsprechende seite weiter schickt...


----------

